# Michael Vick has been partnering with HSUS in their End Dogfighting campaign



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

This just makes me sick. OOOOOOH I want to put my foot in a very bad place in that Ahole......

Michael Vick has been partnering with the Humane Society in their End Dogfighting campaign.This past week Vick made stops at High Schools in Connecticut to encourage youth to be kind to animals. Vick hopes that kids will listen to him since they can see where he is coming from. He made bad decisions, spent 18 months in jail and now wants them to know not to make those same mistakes. "I think I am being used by God," Vick explained, "all the laws have changed since my incident."Well, we sure hope that these kids listen up too! We would not want something terrible like dogfighting to sound like a good idea.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

What laws have changed? LOL Maybe for his own conscience they have.... That is no good, HSUS was the first to step in and try to destroy the dogs. If it weren't for the ASPCA and BAD RAP those dogs would be dead right now.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

A lot of kids did look up to Michael Vick and he is trying to redeem himself. I don't like that he is partnered up with HSUS, but hopefully he will make an impact on some kid somewhere. I'm curious as to why this bothers you? Is it the fact that he teamed up with HSUS or the fact it is MV?


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

LOL Micheal Vic is such a BS artist with his come to jesus moment ... I do enjoy watching him play football though. The HSUS is just milking this situation in any which direction they can they own Vic now. I am not impressed though but the guy is doing everything he can to smooth over what happened to rebuild his career.


----------



## cheri (Nov 25, 2010)

I couldn't agree more. I am reading "The Lost Dogs" and believe even more that Vick is a sickening sociopath who committed unspeakable horrors.


----------



## cheri (Nov 25, 2010)

Am I the only one who thinks this way?


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

He paid his debt and is trying to turn his life around. Who am I to say whether or not it's genuine.


----------



## Chump (Nov 20, 2010)

The only reason those dogs are alive is because they figured they could get more money keeping them that way. Vick paid just shy of 1 million bucks to "care" for the dogs at his kennel. Where did that money go? To the groups who wanted the dogs dead. They only kept them alive to get a piece of that fat check.


----------



## cheri (Nov 25, 2010)

Sociopaths cannot be rehabilitated. They have no conscience.


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

cheri said:


> Sociopaths cannot be rehabilitated. They have no conscience.


I'll bite (no pun intended). What makes Vick a sociopath?


----------



## cheri (Nov 25, 2010)

*Vick's Efforts*

Vick's efforts are a thinly veiled lie. He has NO conscience... take it from someone who has 2 degrees in Psychology. He committed unspeakable horrors, atrocities that live on through the trauma the dogs who lived through it display in their maladaptive behaviors. It is absolutely heartbreaking.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

cheri said:


> I couldn't agree more. I am reading "The Lost Dogs" and believe even more that Vick is a sickening sociopath who committed unspeakable horrors.


*Sociopath? So does that make all of the old dogmen who our dogs came from sociopaths as well?*


cheri said:


> Am I the only one who thinks this way?


*Probably not but I don't agree with you. Vick paid his debt to society and a lot of positive awareness was brought to the breed; moreover, those dogs they took from Vick have showed the world that pit bulls are not monsters. 
*


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

He did the crime...he paid his time...
Let he without sin cast the 1st stone...
Jeeeezzzz...


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Oh God not another one of these threads LOL .....


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Sadie said:


> LOL Micheal Vic is such a BS artist with his come to jesus moment ... *I do enjoy watching him play football though.* The HSUS is just milking this situation in any which direction they can they own Vic now. *I am not impressed though but the guy is doing everything he can to smooth over what happened to rebuild his career.*










Sadie!


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Sadie said:


> Oh God not another one of these threads LOL .....


:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

cheri said:


> Vick's efforts are a thinly veiled lie. He has NO conscience... take it from someone who has 2 degrees in Psychology. He committed unspeakable horrors, atrocities that live on through the trauma the dogs who lived through it display in their maladaptive behaviors. It is absolutely heartbreaking.


So you've met with him personally then? Oh, you've studied his case file?

Look, I'm not saying that I like what he did, I don't. But who are any of us to say that his intentions aren't legit? Only one that can say that is him. He's the one that will have to answer for the way he lived his life.

In many other parts of the world dogs aren't even looked at remotely close to the way we do over here. In Iraq they're just dirty creatures.

Way I look at it, if it helps to change one kids view on dog fighting or the breed in general, then I'm all for it.


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Sadie said:


> Oh God not another one of these threads LOL .....


Well, some of us weren't around for the other ones so let us have at it, will ya?! LOL!!!!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Lone Star said:


> He did the crime...he paid his time...
> Let he without sin cast the 1st stone...
> Jeeeezzzz...














Sadie said:


> Oh God not another one of these threads LOL .....










I'm done promise lol


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I agree look he is young he made some bad choices kept some bad company .. Regardless of what I think about him and what he did. He did do his time .. The man is trying to rebuild his career of course he is going to team up with the HSUS that is a great move on his part. He wants to show the public he is sorry for what he did and has been rehabilitated wether he is sincere or not only he knows that. I believe he deserves to move on with his life regardless if I like him or not.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

wild_deuce03 said:


> Well, some of us weren't around for the other ones so let us have at it, will ya?! LOL!!!!


Have on LOL ... Sadie is going to check out something new ...LMAO!!


----------



## cheri (Nov 25, 2010)

Well, you know, everyone has their own opinion. I sincerely believe anyone who slams a defensless dog to death cannot be rehablitated in prison. It just doesn't happen.


----------



## Chump (Nov 20, 2010)

Cheri, here is the DSM IV's brief definition of a sociopath: A pervasive pattern of disregard for, and violation of, the rights of others that begins in childhood or early adolescence and continues into adulthood.

This is the same thing as antisocial personality disorder. Running a fighting kennel doesn't make someone a sociopath. Ted Bundy was a sociopath. Just the fact that Vick (who I couldn't care less about) is a very successful team player is a good argument against him being a sociopath.


----------



## cheri (Nov 25, 2010)

I started adopting pit bulls before it became cause celebre'... I've treated them with dignity, respect and love but most of all I was responsible for their behavior... always positive. Vick is a sociopath... no one's opinion changes medical facts. I have studied many cases like his.

Lack of conscience is the key to identifying a sociopath, breach of trust of an animal. Animal abuse is one of the primary indicators of mental illness... team player or not. John Gacy was a team player.
Oh, all characteristics he displayed FROM CHILDHOOD.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Cheri what makes him a sociopath in your professional opinion? I would think in order for a person to be considered a sociopath they would have to meet more than a specific criteria in other aspects of their life. In other words the simple act of fighting animals is not enough to classify/diagnose someone as being a sociopath.


----------



## Chump (Nov 20, 2010)

What are you basing that "medical" diagnosis off of? You must be real good at what you do if you can diagnose someone with an antiquated diagnosis sight unseen. When did you get your two degrees, 1954?


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

cheri said:


> Lack of conscience is the key to identifying a sociopath, breach of trust of an animal. Animal abuse is one of the primary indicators of mental illness... team player or not. John Gacy was a team player.


Breach of trust.....ok......so by that thinking then farmers that send their cattle to slaughter are sociopaths, right?


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Hold up???? His childhood? Are you a personal friend of the family? Wait......are you his Auntie?!


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Sadie said:


> Cheri what makes him a sociopath in your professional opinion? I would think in order for a person to be considered a sociopath they would have to meet more than a specific criteria in other aspects of their life. In other words the simple act of fighting animals is not enough to classify/diagnose someone as being a sociopath.


I thought you were done?! LMAO!!!! :hammer:


----------



## Chump (Nov 20, 2010)

Sadie, you are right. For a diagnosis of antisocial personality disorder (commonly referred to as sociopath) they must have a pervasive disregard. JWG did all kinds of destructive crap. He is said to have tortured animals, but after that he KILLED and mutilated many young men. Very different than running a fighting kennel.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Sadie said:


> Cheri what makes him a sociopath in your professional opinion? I would think in order for a person to be considered a sociopath they would have to meet more than a specific criteria in other aspects of their life. *In other words the simple act of fighting animals is not enough to classify/diagnose someone as being a sociopath.*


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

cheri said:


> Animal abuse is one of the primary indicators of mental illness... team player or not. John Gacy was a team player.


I would agree with you except for the fact that pitbulls were bred to be fought that is the purpose in which they were created. The sport itself was created by man and was considered a gentlemen's sport. It is also still actively legal in other parts of the world. So do you consider those people who are still pursing the sport actively sociopaths? Or what about the families that go to see these matches as a form of entertainement?


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Sadie said:


> I would agree with you except for the fact that pitbulls were bred to be fought that is the purpose in which they were created. The sport itself was created by man and was considered a gentlemen's sport. It is also still actively legal in other parts of the world. So do you consider those people who are still pursing the sport actively sociopaths? Or what about the families that go to see these matches as a form of entertainement?


:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:

With yall here...it saves me much trouble...no need to type...
I just have to say good post...
sadie...mamanatl...yall know who else...


----------



## cheri (Nov 25, 2010)

Oh, Yes, I am aware that they surely are fighting dogs. Pit Bull owners are generally very responsible people. Tosa dogs in Japan are fought regularly, but there is a veternarian present and the fights are for points... If a dog is injured, the vet is there to attend. My point being, it can be done professionally. This is not the case in the US as far as I know. I consider dogfighting and subsequent killing of the loser a very serious breach of trust between animal and human that simply cannot be justified.


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

wild_deuce03 said:


> Breach of trust.....ok......so by that thinking then farmers that send their cattle to slaughter are sociopaths, right?


Just wanted to make sure you had a chance to see this and respond.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

cheri said:


> Oh, Yes, I am aware that they surely are fighting dogs. Pit Bull owners are generally very responsible people. Tosa dogs in Japan are fought regularly, but there is a veternarian present and the fights are for points... If a dog is injured, the vet is there to attend. My point being, it can be done professionally. This is not the case in the US as far as I know. I consider dogfighting and subsequent killing of the loser a very serious breach of trust between animal and human that simply cannot be justified.


Yes there is a vet on site ok so you have a basic understanding of the sport. Vic is not a dog man by any means he is just your average dog fighter who got involved with a sport with no true understanding or respect for the sport or the dogs themselves there is a right and wrong way to match a dog if your going to do it. That I agree with any serious dog man would never respect Vic for obvious reasons. But without medically evaluating Vic personally and having some sort of medical history on him you cannot IMO diagnose him as a sociopath.


----------



## Chump (Nov 20, 2010)

Cheri, you seem like a caring person. I am sure you are concerned for the right reasons. I would just say you should be careful when you throw out a diagnosis on someone you don't actually know and then try to back it up by saying you have a professional degree.

Also, you may be surprised by dog-fighters. Some of the best ran kennels in the US are fighting kennels. If you read the SI report about Vick's dogs, the reporter says how shocked he was at how well cared for Vick's dogs were.

The stories of gunpowder and feeding stray dogs are essentially just that - stories. I am sure some moron has done it, but not a kennel that is producing grand champion dogs.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

never argue with an idiot,they'll drag you down to their level and beat you with experience every time.
it's a shame when folks make unprofessional diagnosis about someone,then say theirs no rehabilitating them.
oh the woes,their life as "A poor black child"(steve martin the Jerk).
I can tell you from my lifes experiences that sociopathic behavior can be redirected.lives can change and things improve.
you don't have to believe me,yet,I've got no reson to lie.


----------



## Chump (Nov 20, 2010)

william williamson said:


> never argue with an idiot,they'll drag you down to their level and beat you with experience every time.
> it's a shame when folks make unprofessional diagnosis about someone,then say theirs no rehabilitating them.
> oh the woes,their life as "A poor black child"(steve martin the Jerk).
> I can tell you from my lifes experiences that sociopathic behavior can be redirected.lives can change and things improve.
> you don't have to believe me,yet,I've got no reson to lie.


:rofl: Haha, are you admitting something? I will remember not to piss you off... jk


----------



## Alitlebit_ofJACK (Oct 6, 2010)

years ago civilization decided that it was a horrible sport and so they made it illegal those that say well look at japan forget about japans lack of human and animal rights. name a so called western nation that its still legal and I will think twice. This is all a media blitz mike vick learned nothing and loss nothing he his getting everything back nice contract with the nfl. There has been studies where alot of killers started off with animlas this is not to say they cant change but there is a corilation(sp). Just because something was accepted in the past does not mean it was right. There maybe rules to regulate the fighting but that doesnt make it right. We as humans have a responsiblity to protect those weaker than us wherther it be weaker bc of mind or body. thats what seperates us from animals. And yes the men that treat a animal like nothing are f ed up one thing to kill an animal to sustain life its another thing to use a tractor to move it to the slaughter(sp).
also the people in these fields experience a discontent they may know its worng but they feel they must do it to keep their jobs or in other words do what ever it takes to keep their job to provide for thier family


----------



## Alitlebit_ofJACK (Oct 6, 2010)

oh there is nothing wrong it killing something to save your life or eat to sustain ife but its a different story when you are receiving pleasure for the act. this is the differnece between killers torturing animals and a farmer provideing for their family


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Alitlebit_ofJACK said:


> oh there is nothing wrong it killing something to save your life or eat to sustain ife but its a different story when you are receiving pleasure for the act. this is the differnece between killers torturing animals and a farmer provideing for their family


Who said he ever got pleasure from doing it?


----------



## Alitlebit_ofJACK (Oct 6, 2010)

most people do thing bc they recieve pleasure from said activitey(ok sp, Im allitle intoxicated) but if I remember he said he saw nothing wrong with it bc he supposedly grey up with it so he felt pleasure. If he didnt like doing it most likely he wouldnt have been doing it in the first place jmo


----------



## Alitlebit_ofJACK (Oct 6, 2010)

if you look at every behavior any thing does it is a trade off on negative and positives and if the positive out way the negative to the thing they will contuine the behavior.

a drug addicts mind thinks doing the drugs is better than not doing them even though it is hurting them

A gambler gets enough pleasure from gambiling that it tricks the mind to continue even though the persons life is going to the gutter


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm more mad at HSUS. They're a BIG JOKE. They're as BAD as PETA. They could careless about dogs,pits in general.
Weren't they the ones that wanted the VIC dogs PTS in the first place,and now they're using him for this? OOOOOOOOOOOOH JUST ticks ME OFF.
Bunch of hypocrites!


----------



## Alitlebit_ofJACK (Oct 6, 2010)

Xiahko said:


> I'm more mad at HSUS. They're a BIG JOKE. They're as BAD as PETA. They could careless about dogs,pits in general.
> Weren't they the ones that wanted the VIC dogs PTS in the first place,and now they're using him for this? OOOOOOOOOOOOH JUST ticks ME OFF.
> Bunch of hypocrites!


I agree since learning about their bull
I hate them very much bc that money they raise could be used for much better purposes. Think all the money they spend what good it could do if it actually went to the animals


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I refuse to debate this subject again because there will always be a difference of opinion on the subject. Unless you have seen a dog match with your own two eyes being done the way it was intended to be done you can only speculate on what goes down and what happens there will always be the HSUS/Peta/Media to broadcast the sport and those involved to be the most immoral people on the planet . We all have our own idea of what's Morally right and wrong. And if you don't think the HSUS/Peta/Media uses these cases to exploit these animals for money your wrong. They are just as greedy and money hungry as any dog man fighting his animals for entertainment/money.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Xiahko said:


> I'm more mad at HSUS. They're a BIG JOKE. They're as BAD as PETA. They could careless about dogs,pits in general.
> Weren't they the ones that wanted the VIC dogs PTS in the first place,and now they're using him for this? OOOOOOOOOOOOH JUST ticks ME OFF.
> Bunch of hypocrites!


Yes you got that right!!! And I totally agree. I think it is just a lot of propaganda. Perhaps the guy, did his time and now he is changed. But perhaps he's not... who knows. I do agree with what others have said, as far as... hopefully through this he can reach some kids and show them that he was wrong, and his actions should not be glorified.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

^

I agree Sadie. As I posted, I am angry at the HSUS more then I am at Vic.

Kids are impressionable,and if someone famous tells them not to do something,they will most likely not do it. Or try their hardest not to anyway. LOL~


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Another thing about Vick, and the kids they are trying to reach... is these kids are probably inner city kids, or kids growing up in bad environments. The kids who are being taught the wrong things. So some good can perhaps come of it. But... they told us in school never to do drugs also.... lol


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Xiahko said:


> ^
> 
> I agree Sadie. As I posted, I am angry at the HSUS more then I am at Vic.


Yes I saw that ... I just find it ironic how some people worship these so called Saviors of animal life. When they are a bunch of greedy, hypocritical, lying, self absorbed individuals that prey on the public using propaganda for their own benefit and financial gain. That to me is worse than any Dog fighter.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

Xiahko said:


> I'm more mad at HSUS. They're a BIG JOKE. They're as BAD as PETA. They could careless about dogs,pits in general.
> Weren't they the ones that wanted the VIC dogs PTS in the first place,and now they're using him for this? OOOOOOOOOOOOH JUST ticks ME OFF.
> Bunch of hypocrites!


thats the big rub for me.they are exploiting the whole deal.from the dogs,to him to the act.
they are focusing on the fight aspect,yet it's the mismanagement and mishandling that should be getting modification through positive press.
he should be A proponent of proper care and handling.something he does know,he just had pis poor people around him.
he kept his homeboy entourage instead of hooking into A true gamer.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

You know,before I got "the internet" I use to LOVE PETA and HSUS...But after seeing stuff online,and hearing stories from people who use to volunteer for them,and such...I changed my views.
I no longer support either. I remember reading someplace that HSUS,with all the money they have,could fund at least 3 shelters in EVERY state...But do they help them? No they don't.
They use it to advertise and kill animals,just like PETA.


----------



## Gimbler (Jan 29, 2010)

Alitlebit_ofJACK said:


> oh there is nothing wrong it killing something to save your life or eat to sustain ife but its a different story when you are receiving pleasure for the act. this is the differnece between killers torturing animals and a farmer provideing for their family


I agree with what you've said here. And if he didn't get pleasure from the killing I can't imagine why he would go to such absurd lengths to make their deaths unnecessarily cruel. It's not that he fought dogs, or that he killed dogs as much as it's the manner in which the dogs were killed. If the dog needs to go down why not shoot it? Why not give it a needle?

What kind of sick does a person have to be to want to hang a dog to death? Or drown it in a five gallon bucket? Or throw the dog in a pool and drag a car battery and jumper cables over to electrocute it? That's an awful lot of work to go to to simply achieve "dead" if you're not enjoying the process of killing.

No one is going to convince me that any of the "old dog men" would have approved of this kind of cruelty for the sake of cruelty. And Vick may have done some time, but it wasn't for what he did to the dogs, it was for conspiracy. Much like Al Capone didn't do time for murder but for tax evasion. You can say it's all the same - that time is time, and maybe it is but I for one am sick of hearing about Michael Vick's "redemption" and how he made a "mistake". A mistake is an accident. You don't accidentally attach jumper cables to a dog and throw it in a pool. It takes a special kind of creep to do something like that and I don't feel any need to respect him or give a crap about how well or how poorly his life goes from here on out.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Lone Star said:


> He did the crime...he paid his time...
> Let he without sin cast the 1st stone...
> Jeeeezzzz...


:goodpost:... I think he deserves a chance, he was given one & I like to hope to think he's making progress. It is what it is, all you can do is move forward. I've honestly been waiting for this... Maybe he can also educate about byb's & the necessity of proper controlled breeding.

Every Society has it's flaws & despite who it's run by. There are good people within each one trying their best to give animals & whatever the cause may be a 2nd chance.

No Organization will be perfect, it's called human error...Trial & error, what's important is that individuals learn from their own mistakes, others mistakes & move forward. :roll:


----------



## FamilyLinePits (May 18, 2010)

Sadie said:


> ...greedy, hypocritical, lying, self absorbed individuals that prey on the public using propaganda for their own benefit and financial gain.


Lol, You do realize you just described Vick?

Do ANY of you believe that Michael Vick would be helping the HSUS if the media were unable to cover it?

Do you truly believe Michael Vick would do this simply out of the kindness of his heart?

Sorry, but this is just a publicity stunt. Even those people who think he has rehabilitated, Admit that he is trying to "rebuild his career". Yep, He screwed it up royally, And now he must kiss royal rear in order to rebuild.

So with that said, You think he would do this if he knew that it would receive 0% media coverage and no one would ever find out about this act?

For those who are attempting to compare Illegal Dog Fighting to a Farmer and his career...
Wow! 
A dog fighter places an animal in a pen to fight for its life against another animal. Wages are placed on which animal will rip the other one up worse.
The loser (and sometimes even the winner) are killed in some of the most horrific ways imaginable.
A farmer raises cattle with the intention of butchering them to provide food for his family and other families. This is his career choice, And He is NOT just killing them in horrific ways and leaving the carcass to rot...

Now, Perhaps if Dog Fighters started EATING their losing dogs, Or if Farmers started putting their strongest cows "in the box", fighting and placing wagers on them, and then leaving the losing corpse to rot, Than Maybe I could understand your comparison, but until then, Sorry, It just doesn't work.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

FamilyLinePits said:


> Lol, You do realize you just described Vick?
> 
> Do ANY of you believe that Michael Vick would be helping the HSUS if the media were unable to cover it?
> 
> ...


I half wonder this too. But who am I to judge... I mean I am a huge Falcons fan & absolutely appalled by what he did & allowed to go on; on his property. When he was on the Falcons before, he was getting caught on the plane with drugs & making a donkey out of himself. On the field he came off cold to the players & self absorbed. You never heard about him being a team player nor earning the respect of his team mates, it was the Michael Vick show & oh yeah those guys that we think are also team mates of Vick... As much as it is the announcers job to give credit to the team, it's just as much the QB's & he never did that before like you see some other QB's

From then to now, you actually see him smiling, whether he notices the cameras or not. The team members give good feedback & you see him being more down to earth & friendly with the guys.

Everyone loves to hate him & I don't think the announcers would go out of their way to discuss or announce this if it weren't somewhat true...

Admittedly, he's still got a while to go before he gets full credit. But the guy effed up, we all have screwed up in life with skeletons in our closets. Some larger than others but it's why we're human.


----------



## FamilyLinePits (May 18, 2010)

Yep, I assume you would give the same chance to terrorists? I mean, They effed up something awful, But we shouldn't judge them I guess? Maybe they have asked forgiveness for their thousands of deaths they have caused....After all, They are only human.

In my opinion, MV should never have been allowed to return to the NFL. What are we telling our kids when they see these Sports Stars cheating on their wives, Drinking and Driving, fighting dogs, being abusive, being drug addicts... Yet, The NFL only makes them pay a small fine compared to their massive checks, and they are allowed back.
All that tells our children is that, If your gonna do something bad, You'd better have the money to buy your way out of it.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

FamilyLinePits said:


> *Yep, I assume you would give the same chance to terrorists? I mean, They effed up something awful, But we shouldn't judge them I guess? Maybe they have asked forgiveness for their thousands of deaths they have caused....After all, They are only human*.
> 
> In my opinion, MV should never have been allowed to return to the NFL. What are we telling our kids when they see these Sports Stars cheating on their wives, Drinking and Driving, fighting dogs, being abusive, being drug addicts... Yet, The NFL only makes them pay a small fine compared to their massive checks, and they are allowed back.
> All that tells our children is that, If your gonna do something bad, You'd better have the money to buy your way out of it.


Seriously???, there's no reason to come off presumptuous & downright rude with a statement like that... That's just disgusting. How can you lump dog fighters & terrorists in the same category. I'm not downing your opinions nor looking for a debate just explaining my opinion.

Terrorists & a US citizen who breaks the law are two different things. As far as terrorists are concerned they have to have some sort of mental illness... Their culture is 3rd world & effed up without advanced medical care, etc. But again, the world is not perfect. It's pretty effed up. Terrorists generally don't get a 2nd chance cause they're too busy 'taking care of themselves' up like the moron infidels they are (& unfortunately innocents as well). But that's a completely different subject & can't be compared to common criminals in the US... As much as I'd like to hate them I try not to, I feel sorry for them that they had been so maliciously brain washed. Not everything's so black & white.

In the US there are also different levels of conviction & punishment depending on the crime. DF used to be legal & morally accepted, thankfully it no longer is - it's a cultural thing & thankfully we're moving out of the cave men era (I hope ).

But if we can show compassion toward each other I think it's just a stepping stone to moving forward in the right direction. I see it as a way of taking something horrid & turning it into something good (lemons outta lemonade)... He's the perfect candidate to show how ridiculous BSL is & perhaps bring back the beauty once bestowed in the APBT. There are a ton of young 'bad a's' from the inner city that screw up as kids just getting caught up in the life & turn around into something better, teaching others from their mistakes.

All I'm saying is he was given a 2nd chance for a reason. Let's see what he does with it. If he screws up then he screws up & that'll be an I told ya so to the NFL. But if he surprises us, that'd be awesome.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

FamilyLinePits said:


> *Yep, I assume you would give the same chance to terrorists? I mean, They effed up something awful, But we shouldn't judge them I guess? Maybe they have asked forgiveness for their thousands of deaths they have caused....After all, They are only human*.
> 
> *In my opinion, MV should never have been allowed to return to the NFL. What are we telling our kids when they see these Sports Stars cheating on their wives, Drinking and Driving, fighting dogs, being abusive, being drug addicts... Yet, The NFL only makes them pay a small fine compared to their massive checks, and they are allowed back.
> All that tells our children is that, If your gonna do something bad, You'd better have the money to buy your way out of it.*


*
2 totally different things... Apples and oranges.... *

*Their personal lives have nothing to do with their professional lives. At the end of the day they still put their pants on the same way you do. HE DID HIS TIME FOR HIS CRIME AND HE DID MORE THAN MOST PEOPLE WOULD. If you are worried about what some celebrity is supposedly teaching your child then be a parent, step up, get involved, and show them what you believe to be the right way to live. Vick obviously didn't buy his way out of anything considering he went to jail lost millions of dollars, etc. Next thing you know people are going to be demanding Tiger be banned from golf for cheating on his wife. Geez.... Why don't yall be mad about these NFL players and their arrests seeing as many could have potentially killed another person while driving under the influence and brandishing weapons. I don't see anyone screaming for their removal from the NFL.*
11/19/2010: Buccaneers WR Mike Williams is arrested for suspicion of DUI.
11/13/2010: Seahawks DE Raheem Brock is arrested for DUI.
11/12/2010: Broncos LB D.J. Williams is arrested for suspicion of DUI.
10/23/2010: Buccaneers TE Jerramy Stevens is arrested for felony possession of cannabis with intent to distribute, felony possession of cannabis, and misdemeanor possession of drug paraphernalia.
10/20/2010: Colts P Patrick McAfee is arrested for drunk and disorderly conduct.
10/5/10: Panthers WR Dwayne Jarrett arrested for driving while impaired.
9/21/10: Jets WR Braylon Edwards arrested for DUI.
9/18/10: Ravens assistant coach Andy Moeller is arrested for DUI.
9/3/10: Colts DT Fili Moala is arrested for DUI.
8/30/10: Bucs assistant defensive line coach Chris Mosley is arrested for DUI.
8/17/10: Browns DB Gerard Lawson pleads no contest to DUI charges.
8/9/10: Colts DT John Gill is arrested for public intoxication.
8/8/10: Browns DB Gerard Lawson is charged with drunk driving and hit-skip.
7/24/10: Rams CB Jerome Murphy is arrested for driving without a valid license.
7/19/10: Falcons DT Jonathan Babineaux pleads no contest to marijuana possession.
7/7/2010: Buccaners OT Jeremy Trueblood is arrested for public intoxication.
7/5/2010: JaMarcus Russell Free Agent (Former Raider) QB arrested for possession of controlled substance (Codeine).
7/3/2010: Seahawks RB Quinton Ganther is arrested for DUI.
6/29/2010: Bengals RB Cedric Benson is arrested for assault with injury.
6/26/2010: Lions president Tom Lewand is arrested for DUI.
6/16/2010: Titans DE Derrick Morgan is arrested for speeding and driving with an expired license.
6/13/2010: Titans QB Vince Young is cited for misdemeanor assault.
5/26/2010: Dolphins DE Phillip Merling is arrested for aggravated battery.
5/24/2010: Chargers S Kevin Ellison is arrested for possession of 100 Vicodin pills.
5/23/2010: Saints rookie Harry Coleman is arrested for simple battery.
5/16/2010: Buccaneers WR Mario Urrutia is arrested for a misdemeanor drivers license violation.
5/4/2010: Bengals WR Maurice Purify is arrested for disorderly conduct.
4/30/2010: Chargers WR Vincent Jackson pleads guilty to knowingly driving with a suspended license.
4/27/2010: Free-agent S Clinton Hart is arrested for domestic battery.
4/17/2010: Browns RB Chris Jennings is arrested for suspicion of assault.
4/10/2010: Seahawks LB Leroy Hill is arrested for domestic violence.
4/1/2010: Browns DT Shaun Rogers is arrested for possession of a weapon.
4/1/2010: Seahawks LB Leroy Hill pleads guilty to marijuana possession.
3/27/10: Cardinals LB Joey Porter is arrested for DUI, resisting arrest, and assaulting a peace officer.
3/26/10: Bears OL Lance Louis pleads guilty to misdemeanor battery.
3/19/10: Dolphins RB Ronnie Brown is arrested on suspicion of DUI.
3/13/10: Packers TE Spencer Havner is arrested for DUI. (His agents have denied that he was charged.)
2/23/10: Chargers WR Vincent Jackson pleads guilty to DUI charges.
2/20/10: Dolphins CB Will Allen is arrested for DUI.
2/19/10: Redskins CB Byron Westbrook is arrested for DUI, negligent driving, and failure to drive right of center.
2/7/10: Dolphins DE Tony McDaniel is arrested for misdemeanor battery.
2/2/10: Cowboys FB Deon Anderson is arrested for traffic warrants and brandishing a weapon.
2/2/10: Bengals LB Rey Maualuga pleads guilty to DUI.
1/30/10: Chiefs CB Michael Richardson is arrested for various alcohol-related charges.
1/18/10: Redskins G Chad Rinehart is arrested for public intoxication.
1/17/10: Chargers WR Vincent Jackson is arrested for driving with a suspended license.
1/15/10: Titans WR Kenny Britt is arrested for outstanding traffic tickets.
1/15/10: Former Bears DT Dusty Dvoracek is arrested for public intoxication, assault and battery, and interference with an official process.
1/12/10: Jets WR Braylon Edwards pleads no contest to assault charges.
1/10/10: Bucs S Jermaine Phillips is arrested for felony domestic battery by strangulation.
1/1/10: Colts WR Taj Smith is arrested for DUI.

I went to school with Jermaine Phillips and he is a great guy. He made a mistake. The man has mad football skills though I would never want the NFL to kick him out over something that happened in his personal life, at least permanently.


----------



## FamilyLinePits (May 18, 2010)

Ok perhaps I gave a bad example, But my point still remains the same... Why are celebrities given so many free passes... Perfect example, Lindsay Lohan.

As for the Pitbullmamas post, I completely agree, These NFL players that are supposed to be role models, Should NOT be playing the NFL. 

How can our kids possible look up to, as role models, To that list of criminals that you posted? Many of those offenses would put a regular civilian in jail for 5+ years, But i'm sure they got off with 12 months minimum security or house arrest with probation.

How can we support NFL stars who Drink and Drive or get Domestic Battery
But when we hear stories about the regular joe doing these things, We are disgusted? 
Why do you give NFL stars a double standard?


----------



## FamilyLinePits (May 18, 2010)

First let me apologize for my off the wall example using terrorists, It was a bad example...

But a better example is Poachers. The only difference between poachers and dog fighters is that Dog Fighters gain nothing from a dead animal, While poachers will at least use the skin/horns/hooves for financial gain.

Should Poachers, Who kill animals simply for financial gain, be given second chances?
At least Poachers are using hunting weapons to quickly put down an animals

Dog fighters, Who fight dogs for financial gain, than kill the losing dog (sometimes the winner) in inhumane and completely sickening ways.

Hopefully this example isn't so much apples and oranges as it is Oranges and Mandarins


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

for that matter why give anyone with gobs of money a double standard? Because they have the bucks to afford a great liar --oops I mean lawyer to turn the case around and create "a resonable doubt"...


----------



## FamilyLinePits (May 18, 2010)

Yep, Look at OJ Simpson, LOL

I'm sure glad he got his 2nd chance to break into a hotel in vegas and get charged with armed robbery and kidnapping.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

Gimbler said:


> No one is going to convince me that any of the "old dog men" would have approved of this kind of cruelty for the sake of cruelty. You don't accidentally attach jumper cables to a dog and throw it in a pool. It takes a special kind of creep to do something like that.


you seem to either know some old gamers or are not swayed and convinced by the misinformed as to the ways in which we handled dogs back in the day.
anyway,
had that been done in any amount of the barns where we rounded dogs,and someone seen them slam or electrocute them,I'll gol dang gar-un tea ya one thing slim,the Falcons'd had ta fount them anuther throwin arm,cause his arm and maybe his heart would have been sacraficed.
personally I'd have beat him down my self.and ya know what?back then,when most men were men,I was always in the midst of some tough handed guys.
alot of ya'll are younger,He!!,at 51 I ain't that old,yet back then I was a sprig in that element.there were A whole lot more of an element of hardworking sinewy strong types.they were healthy,and fit.not from special diets,and roids, and the gym,and the get up and run,then bowflex for an hour.
they were the sun up to sundown farmer,mill worker const. worker,they had Gods wind and the strenth of Thor from the task that made this country.
we molded dogs,we loved dog, we cared for dogs,with angels hands, and A fairies heart.
someone mentioned the Tosa and the vet at the fights.by golly slim,if ya weren't there in the old 'baccer barn,when the dog was pulled from the box,dehydrated,alot of blood loss,one or 2 broken legs,an ear missin,if ya weren't there then don't give me some example of what some frickin body else does.
DAMN!!! their were any amount of them guys,that could find A vein,git the IV goin,set the legs,assess the cuts and then stitch them.they knew how to do anything to save A dog.these mill workers,roofers,carpenters,power lineman, or farmers.
theirs so much that could be told.just because the medxia puts up these storie, then folks with their tree hugger ideals automatically assume that in the old days we were no better than Vick,or any of them lecherous scum that roll dogs today.
theirs some,and quite A few who maintain the sport by old standards.personally though,I could not drop A dog in the box,yet neither do I oppose it when they stay to standard.
some young bucks,they're kids or nephews or daughters or neices of the old guys.or they're A few who took A shine to an old guy and learned.
theirs A small amount of honor in that,especially when you have an extreme like the vick case as the opposite.
I could/can think of so many stories of the good 'ol days,when we woke up in the mornin and thanked God for breath and pit bulls.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

FamilyLinePits said:


> Yep, I assume you would give the same chance to terrorists? I mean, They effed up something awful, But we shouldn't judge them I guess? Maybe they have asked forgiveness for their thousands of deaths they have caused....After all, They are only human.
> 
> In my opinion, MV should never have been allowed to return to the NFL. What are we telling our kids when they see these Sports Stars cheating on their wives, Drinking and Driving, fighting dogs, being abusive, being drug addicts... Yet, The NFL only makes them pay a small fine compared to their massive checks, and they are allowed back.
> All that tells our children is that, If your gonna do something bad, You'd better have the money to buy your way out of it.


my kids role model wasn't me,and then too,with the help and assistance of my ex,her using good moral character,she guided them to know what ideals and responsibility were.
it,assumingly comes down to the values instilled at home as to who the role models were/are.
when something comes up about something like that it's the parents obligation to pursue the change of identity when the kid sees the wrong character for a role model.
my son never walked around thinkin I was the smelly cheese because I was an ex con,drug dealin dog tanglin,money collectin,heinous crime committer like some kids do.he had empathy for me.he encouraged me to get clean,stay clean,and be something besides.
my son is my role model,and I beg to shine up to his role model.the preacher of the church he's been attending for 23 years now,since he was 2 and in day care there.
granted,who and what we idolize is cyclical,as is any trend.
what did Dennis Rodman say?when he played for the Bulls?
I am not your childs role model,I do not want to be your childs role model.you want him to have A good role model? then you be that role model.
now thats A tough hack to follow.
were my son to choose DR then I'd tell him the pro's and cons,give him more stellar examples and let him seek his own level.


----------



## Chump (Nov 20, 2010)

Wow, this post blew up overnight! I am just going to post one more thing then be done. It is clear that many on this forum have no clue about dog fighting. They have been influenced by the same media sources that say pit bulls are all evil and should be banned.

Pit dogs aren't made to fight. At any time they can quit. Then the match is over. If the dog tries to avoid the fight it is done. You see, the thing about a game dog is they like being in the pit. They get excited just like a bird dog gets excited when it gets into a covey of quail.

I personally don't agree with dog fighting. However, if done correctly I don't think it is cruel. Both participants are happy and willing to be in the pit. Also, you are kidding yourself if you buy into the propaganda that the dogs are somehow fighting for their owners. If the owners were freaking out trying to stop the dogs from fighting, they would still fight. Why? because they love it.

P.S. I don't like MV or the NFL, but it is a private entity. They play keep whoever they want. It is ridiculous that sports players are considered role models anyway. What is their contribution to society? Are they curing cancer? Are they discovering energy sources? No, they are chucking a ball.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Michael Vick... Michael Vick... Michael Vick....... REALLY??? Role models for the youth should not be sports stars who haven't lost their HOOD MENTALITY.. OJ, Bo Jackson, Tiger Tiger woods YO and thats just a few..

I posted some official stuff on here a while back,about Mr. Vick and the fact part of his plebargain was accepted by Judiciary to protect the military and law enforcment officers who were INVOLVED and had been part of Vick's "ring."

Thats saying that cops and military handled and put wages on dogs and participated in "dogfighting" in Vicks graces, not as undercovers  So Vick took the bullet and is doing all these things so he can be a hypocrite and destroy all that is because he is a has been. Tsk Tsk Tsk... The American Pit Bull Terrier is made for dog matching NOT dog FIGHTING.. Big difference. Leshaun Johnson got into some heat for the same reason and he had the number dog in the nation, a dead game Eli dog advertised back in 2000/2001. Thats where I learned to pit dogs and hogs against each other in the [] and no pig was under 175/200 LOL NO VESTS.. Just mean, mad wild boar and the dog, was legal in Oklahoma until 2005, still goes on without to much fuss cause pigs are food and wild pigs are a nusience.

Sorry peeps can't stand BS, my filter wont allow any to pass through.. Its like NORTH KOREA BOMBING US AND SOUTH KOREAN BORDER DEMANDING WE(U.S.) FORFIET THE BORDER AND SURRENDER SOUTH KOREA TO NORTH KOREA AS ONE KOREA.. WHEN WAS THE LAST TIME KOREA BOMBED US or SOUTH KOREA? PEOPLE WE ARE GOING TO WAR!!!! This TIME IT WILL COME TO OUR SHORES.. Charlie Wilsons War?? Rambo III Valiant Afghanistan PEOPLE??? Obama gave Korea U.S. Nuke capabilities when he was SENATOR, North Korea took our battle ship DURING CLINTON admin without any to do.. They USED A TUG BOAT AND WENT RIGHT PAST OUR NAVY PORT IN S.KOREA so we just WAVED at NORTH KOREANS who HAD OUR BATTLE SHIP WITH NUKE CAPES.. GREAT!!! WHY DON'T PEOPLE PAY ATTENTION? If we LOSE OUR GUNS, We have Korea, China, and Mexico just waitin for a little payback.. BS BS BS This Vick sht is just a distraction, and I give it no public attention, when ppl say anything I ignore it like they aint said sht, Im not giving that negativity any more attention than it already has.. 100 great DOG MEN compared to THE ONE bad.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

FamilyLinePits said:


> Ok perhaps I gave a bad example, But my point still remains the same... Why are celebrities given so many free passes... Perfect example, Lindsay Lohan.
> 
> As for the Pitbullmamas post, I completely agree, These NFL players that are supposed to be role models, Should NOT be playing the NFL.
> 
> ...


You know what these are regular people just like you and me. They have a job just like any other working citizen in this country. I think society puts celebs on pedestals as if they are supposed to be perfect and then get upset when they let us down for their short comings we all have them they are no different. Yes the justice system is screwed up MONEY can pretty much buy your way out of anything or at least lessen the punishment received but that is just how it is. My kids are taught that people are people regardless of who they are they make mistakes they are not perfect. It's OUR job as parents to teach our children right from wrong and to be role models to our children. It is not a celebrities job to parent our kids. We as parents set the example it all starts at home. It's impractical to think these celebs are supposed to be perfect when we as regular people can't even life up to those expectations.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Capital has no morals, and Capitalism eventually evolves into Communism.. Because corporation sway the government and soon run the government and the banks and thus make up the PEOPLE and not so much the people of the nation. 

WE HAD THE BEST MORALS IN THIS COUNRTY AND THE WORLD LOOKED UP TO US, REGAN WAS THE LAST STAND OF GOOD MORALS IN U.S. LEADERSHIP... 

They allow us to look up to criminals then we will become criminals and there will be reasoning for stricter laws.. tsk tsk tsk land of the free where have you gone?


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

I don't like what Vick did, maybe he's a changed for the better person now after being in prison, maybe not? Time will tell what he does with his second chance. 

Not much of a post by me here, guess I'd rather just take my dog for a walk...


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

It's just like when Tiger Woods cheated on his wife with multiple woman ... The world acted as if he was the first man on earth to cheat on his wife or have a sex addiction problem LOL .. Men have been cheating on their wives since the beginning of time but since it's TIGER WOODS we as society think his career should be over that he should loose multi million dollar endorsement deals because he can't keep his d*ck in his pants give me a break!!! He is a person just like anyone else we as people are bound to fall short to sin celebs are no exception to this rule and it's irrational to think these people are supposed to be perfect.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

This came out 1 year before Tiger Woods cheating came out... LOL thats because common sense can give you sight into the future..  I love Cube he talks mad sht on stupid..

PROFESSIONAL ATHLETES GET WEALTH FROM US... Quit watchin' that sht! Air time is $$$$$$


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Firehazard keeping it hood LMFAO!!!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

ROFALMAO........ ewwwwwwwwt ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww

I always talk smack on professional athletes and us watching paying them millions and looking up them as role models when they are ALL JUST BIG TEENAGERS, they are as morally corrupitable as any youth in high school. I also can't stand that Hood Mentality


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Firehazard said:


> ROFALMAO........ ewwwwwwwwt ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
> 
> I always talk smack on professional athletes and us watching paying them millions and looking up them as role models when they are ALL JUST BIG TEENAGERS, they are as morally corrupitable as any youth in high school. I also can't stand that Hood Mentality


Oh I hear you I don't care for the hood or the ******* mentality. LOL


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Sadie said:


> Oh I hear you I don't care for the hood or the ******* mentality. LOL


:goodpost::rofl: Indeed ignorant is ignorant, they are more alike than people give them credit.. LOL


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> *
> 2 totally different things... Apples and oranges.... *
> 
> *Their personal lives have nothing to do with their professional lives. At the end of the day they still put their pants on the same way you do. HE DID HIS TIME FOR HIS CRIME AND HE DID MORE THAN MOST PEOPLE WOULD. If you are worried about what some celebrity is supposedly teaching your child then be a parent, step up, get involved, and show them what you believe to be the right way to live. Vick obviously didn't buy his way out of anything considering he went to jail lost millions of dollars, etc. Next thing you know people are going to be demanding Tiger be banned from golf for cheating on his wife. Geez.... Why don't yall be mad about these NFL players and their arrests seeing as many could have potentially killed another person while driving under the influence and brandishing weapons. I don't see anyone screaming for their removal from the NFL.*
> ...


:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:

Wow...awesome post!


----------



## Chump (Nov 20, 2010)

Sadie said:


> It's just like when Tiger Woods cheated on his wife with multiple woman ... The world acted as if he was the first man on earth to cheat on his wife or have a sex addiction problem LOL .. Men have been cheating on their wives since the beginning of time but since it's TIGER WOODS we as society think his career should be over that he should loose multi million dollar endorsement deals because he can't keep his d*ck in his pants give me a break!!! He is a person just like anyone else we as people are bound to fall short to sin celebs are no exception to this rule and it's irrational to think these people are supposed to be perfect.


Very true. It also has something to do with the sport tiger plays. Golf is a gentleman's game.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Yeah well gentlemen cheat too he is not the first and won't be the last he just got caught LOL ....


----------



## cheri (Nov 25, 2010)

Gimbler said:


> I agree with what you've said here. And if he didn't get pleasure from the killing I can't imagine why he would go to such absurd lengths to make their deaths unnecessarily cruel. It's not that he fought dogs, or that he killed dogs as much as it's the manner in which the dogs were killed. If the dog needs to go down why not shoot it? Why not give it a needle?
> 
> What kind of sick does a person have to be to want to hang a dog to death? Or drown it in a five gallon bucket? Or throw the dog in a pool and drag a car battery and jumper cables over to electrocute it? That's an awful lot of work to go to to simply achieve "dead" if you're not enjoying the process of killing.
> 
> No one is going to convince me that any of the "old dog men" would have approved of this kind of cruelty for the sake of cruelty. And Vick may have done some time, but it wasn't for what he did to the dogs, it was for conspiracy. Much like Al Capone didn't do time for murder but for tax evasion. You can say it's all the same - that time is time, and maybe it is but I for one am sick of hearing about Michael Vick's "redemption" and how he made a "mistake". A mistake is an accident. You don't accidentally attach jumper cables to a dog and throw it in a pool. It takes a special kind of creep to do something like that and I don't feel any need to respect him or give a crap about how well or how poorly his life goes from here on out.


RIGHT ON, GIMBLER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am with you. Vick and his accomplices demonstrated a wanton disreguard for a living being. May they burn in hell for it.


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

"You must spread reputation around before giving it to Sadie again"
lol
I guess it's the thought that counts...good posts


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

FamilyLinePits said:


> Lol, You do realize you just described Vick?
> 
> Do ANY of you believe that Michael Vick would be helping the HSUS if the media were unable to cover it?
> 
> ...


I wasn't comparing dog fighting to farming. Go back and read it in context. I was comparing it to Cheri saying that Vick was a sociopath because of his "breach of trust" with the dogs. My point was that if she's calling Vick a sociopath because he violated the trust between him and the dogs, then wouldn't farmers in fact be sociopaths when they send cows to slaughter. They feed them, house them, clean them, take care of them and then BAM, dead. Is that not a breach of trust? That was my point.


----------



## cheri (Nov 25, 2010)

Chump said:


> Very true. It also has something to do with the sport tiger plays. Golf is a gentleman's game.


Yeah, who knows... maybe Tiger's wife shoulda' tried something to keep him around more, know what I mean? I don't blame him for trying to keep himself happy.


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

FamilyLinePits said:


> Yep, I assume you would give the same chance to terrorists? I mean, They effed up something awful, But we shouldn't judge them I guess? Maybe they have asked forgiveness for their thousands of deaths they have caused....After all, They are only human.
> 
> In my opinion, MV should never have been allowed to return to the NFL. What are we telling our kids when they see these Sports Stars cheating on their wives, Drinking and Driving, fighting dogs, being abusive, being drug addicts... Yet, The NFL only makes them pay a small fine compared to their massive checks, and they are allowed back.
> All that tells our children is that, If your gonna do something bad, You'd better have the money to buy your way out of it.


Wow, and you said my example was bad! Terrorists and dog fighters??? Talk about not even being in the same category!!!


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> *
> 2 totally different things... Apples and oranges.... *
> 
> *Their personal lives have nothing to do with their professional lives. At the end of the day they still put their pants on the same way you do. HE DID HIS TIME FOR HIS CRIME AND HE DID MORE THAN MOST PEOPLE WOULD. If you are worried about what some celebrity is supposedly teaching your child then be a parent, step up, get involved, and show them what you believe to be the right way to live. Vick obviously didn't buy his way out of anything considering he went to jail lost millions of dollars, etc. Next thing you know people are going to be demanding Tiger be banned from golf for cheating on his wife. Geez.... Why don't yall be mad about these NFL players and their arrests seeing as many could have potentially killed another person while driving under the influence and brandishing weapons. I don't see anyone screaming for their removal from the NFL.*
> ...


BAM!!! And there you go!!! :goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

cheri said:


> Yeah, who knows... maybe Tiger's wife shoulda' tried something to keep him around more, know what I mean? I don't blame him for trying to keep himself happy.


[email protected] Cheri Tiger is not the type of man that should ever be married some men are just not marriage material they need to live the single life and he is one of them. He had a beautiful wife and family just couldn't be the committed husband that she or any woman who wants to be married deserves. Guys like tiger will never be satisfied with just one woman I hope he stays single and lives the playboy lifestyle.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

PRO ATHLETES ARE NOT ROLE MODELS.. PERIOD

As far as all that tiger talk

LADIES.. All men are a**holes; you just have to find the a**hole who is right for you  
and Gentlemen: are a**holes with tact and a smile......... 


Besides.. Ladies attract gentlemen, women attract men, and well b*tches attract dogs.. Make sense?


----------



## cheri (Nov 25, 2010)

Sadie said:


> [email protected] Cheri Tiger is not the type of man that should ever be married some men are just not marriage material they need to live the single life and he is one of them. He had a beautiful wife and family just couldn't be the committed husband that she or any woman who wants to be married deserves. Guys like tiger will never be satisfied with just one woman I hope he stays single and lives the playboy lifestyle.


Yes, he is doomed to that lifestyle... some of us just are that way.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Yep FH spoken like a true gentlemen LOL .... Ladies got to keep these gentlemen on a short leash ...


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

You already know..... hahahaha


----------



## cheri (Nov 25, 2010)

My motivation to post on this site was never to argue or convince anyone of anything. As I posted earlier, I embraced the pit bull breed 15 years ago by making myself available to one who needed me, not wanting to believe all the hype that was beginning to surface about Pit Bulls. I didn't need a "beginner" dog, I had Dobermans for years before I adopted a young, brindle male, named him Brando and provided an excellent life for him until he passed at 14 last year. Brando was not game, but I have gained experience with game pit bulls from the 2 I have now, Pharaoh and Genie. I am extremly responsible about their care and well being. Their manners are impeccable... I don't want any trouble. I know what they were bred for and also know some will fight, some won't. If I spent valuable time and money training my pit bulls for the pit, I would like to see the results of my efforts. It is not that I misunderstand dogfighting mentality at all. I would not engage in it, but I can put myself in that frame of mind. Finally, as I read "The Lost Dogs", learning the clinical details of what amounts to a true crime story, I truly believe Vick is mentally ill. What he did is unspeakable. I thought I may find some relief from the disturbing thoughts in like minded individuals... To a degree, this was true. I respect everyone's opinion, wish everyone a Happy Thanksgiving, and thank you for sharing with me.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Cheri I don't like Vic I think he is a disgrace to any true dog man, to the breed, and to the sport itself IMHO he should never be allowed to own ANY pet. I just want to make that very clear. I do however feel that he deserves to move on with his life as he has paid his debt to society and anything he is doing now and in the future is all to rebuild his career. I respect your opinions just as I respect anyone's opinions. I personally would never fight my dogs but I do believe in breed preservation and like anything else there is a right and a wrong way to match a dog if that is the avenue you choose to pursue. These dogs regardless of what you do with them should be cared for, respected, and treated humanly. And your right in that no true dog man or animal lover culls his dogs in the manner Vic and his team did. There is a right and wrong way to put an animal out of their misery. I don't believe in using a dog for sporting purposes and then throwing it away like trash. I get where you are coming from just wanted to make that clear. And you have yourself a good Thanksgiving as well.


----------



## cheri (Nov 25, 2010)

You bet, girl! Totally agree. Catch ya later.


----------



## Chump (Nov 20, 2010)

Okay, one more post... Since we got on the topic of Tiger Woods and men in general......

This is what the most brilliant contemporary philosophers of our day think about Tiger and men in general.

You have to watch at least the first few minutes to truly understand their point.


Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm sitting here and laughing, about how far off topic this thread went.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

[email protected] Chump that's way too funny.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

here's my Tiger synops.
"Tiger makes a living with golf clubs,so he can spend it on garden tools,Ho's"
that's A WW original.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I was just going to add that when you marry a man like Tiger Woods the trade off for what your getting as a woman in the relationship is the lifestyle he leads you become a trophy wife and some woman are content with that it's all to common for wealthy men to marry a beautiful woman and cheat. Not all Wealthy men cheat however with lots of money comes a lot more options. Men like Tiger are a magnet for beautiful woman that comes with the territory. If your going to be with a man like Tiger don't go into it blind folded there is a price to pay for everything. Ok I am done being Oprah for the day LOL.


----------



## Chump (Nov 20, 2010)

Sadie said:


> I was just going to add that when you marry a man like Tiger Woods the trade off for what your getting as a woman in the relationship is the lifestyle he leads you become a trophy wife and some woman are content with that it's all to common for wealthy men to marry a beautiful woman and cheat. Not all Wealthy men cheat however with lots of money comes a lot more options. Men like Tiger are a magnet for beautiful woman that comes with the territory. If your going to be with a man like Tiger don't go into it blind folded there is a price to pay for everything. Ok I am done being Oprah for the day LOL.


It is messed up, but I think it is at least true most of the time.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

I'm not an attacher,were I to marry a woman who was Tiger's paralell in volume,money notoriety etc. i'd be perfectly ok with her humpin the neighborhood.just don't get between me, my toys,and the money.
you can sip the tea you can't have the tea pot.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

william williamson said:


> I'm not an attacher,were I to marry a woman who was Tiger's paralell in volume,money notoriety etc. i'd be perfectly ok with her humpin the neighborhood.just don't get between me, my toys,and the money.
> you can sip the tea you can't have the tea pot.


LMFAO!! William your something else :rofl:


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

Sadie said:


> LMFAO!! William your something else :rofl:


it means alot some days to experience several emotions.i've cried,laughed reminesced,and even loved on this day.
and it feels good.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

william williamson said:


> it means alot some days to experience several emotions.i've cried,laughed reminesced,and even loved on this day.
> and it feels good.


 Amen... .. :clap:


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Sadie said:


> It's OUR job as parents to teach our children right from wrong and to be role models to our children. It is not a celebrities job to parent our kids. We as parents set the example it all starts at home. It's impractical to think these celebs are supposed to be perfect when we as regular people can't even live up to those expectations.
































post!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> *
> 2 totally different things... Apples and oranges.... *
> 
> *Their personal lives have nothing to do with their professional lives. At the end of the day they still put their pants on the same way you do. HE DID HIS TIME FOR HIS CRIME AND HE DID MORE THAN MOST PEOPLE WOULD. If you are worried about what some celebrity is supposedly teaching your child then be a parent, step up, get involved, and show them what you believe to be the right way to live. Vick obviously didn't buy his way out of anything considering he went to jail lost millions of dollars, etc. Next thing you know people are going to be demanding Tiger be banned from golf for cheating on his wife. Geez.... Why don't yall be mad about these NFL players and their arrests seeing as many could have potentially killed another person while driving under the influence and brandishing weapons. I don't see anyone screaming for their removal from the NFL.*
> ...


:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:
not to mention stallworth and leonard little killed someone with there DUI's time to move on ppl and find something new to cry over.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

cheri said:


> Well, you know, everyone has their own opinion. I sincerely believe anyone who slams a defensless dog to death cannot be rehablitated in prison. It just doesn't happen.


WHAT THE..........................HECK!!!! are you serious.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> :goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:
> not to mention stallworth and leonard little killed someone with there DUI's time to move on ppl and find something new to cry over.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

MISSAPBT said:


> WHAT THE..........................HECK!!!! are you serious.


right? what am I chopped liver?
I ain't sold dope or committed a heinous crime in 22 years!!!


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

william williamson said:


> right? what am I chopped liver?
> I ain't sold dope or committed a heinous crime in 22 years!!!


No nO WW not you my friend! Cheri has no understanding of the bloodsports, it is the reason this breed exists.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

MISSAPBT said:


> No nO WW not you my friend! Cheri has no understanding of the bloodsports, it is the reason this breed exists.


oh my hun-nee,I was delivering my message telepathically,or vicariously,if you will,through you.you just held the door,and thank you for that slim.


----------



## cheri (Nov 25, 2010)

*Yes...*



MISSAPBT said:


> WHAT THE..........................HECK!!!! are you serious.


Yes, I am serious. I certianly do understand bloodsport. You are not in any position to evaluate what I know and what I don't know.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

cheri said:


> Yes, I am serious. I certianly do understand bloodsport. You are not in any position to evaluate what I know and what I don't know.


kinda like your not in the position to properly evaluate someone and diagnose them as a sociopath without seeing them


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> kinda like your not in the position to properly evaluate someone and diagnose them as a sociopath without seeing them


Exactly, Angel! :goodpost::goodpost:


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

cheri said:


> Yes, I am serious. I certianly do understand bloodsport. You are not in any position to evaluate what I know and what I don't know.


Yes i am, with the posts you are posting on here and GD forum.


----------



## cheri (Nov 25, 2010)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Exactly, Angel! :goodpost::goodpost:


Neither of you know who I am, or what level of involvement I have had in the case. Either way, as I stated earlier, I am not here to convince anyone of my opinions. I only sought to chat with like minded folks about the pit bull breed I have embraced from 15 years ago.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

cheri said:


> Neither of you know who I am, or what level of involvement I have had in the case. Either way, as I stated earlier, I am not here to convince anyone of my opinions. I only sought to chat with like minded folks about the pit bull breed I have embraced from 15 years ago.


well,that leaves me out.my days go back to their active roles as per their breeding.
when no-one needed to protect them or worry for them.
as the majority were in the best hands they could be in for the purposes they were bred for.
so,you're not gonna get much outta me.
had me A 'ol dog,he won his match,then 2 weeks later won A weight pullin show,then A week after that when his head and under scruff were healed up good he took 2nd in confirmation.
now thats a BULLDAWG!!!


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Leave me out too!

I couldn't care less about your association with the APBT,but labeling someone a sychopath coz they have been involed in DF is pretty messed up.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

the reality is this... EVERYONE is INSANE.. Insanity. Definitinon 2, to repeat the same thing over and over and expect a differnent outcome... 

Well hell, that wipes out most of the WORK force doesn't it? Everyone working their arse off hopeing to change their situation.. LOL Everyone is nuts.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

Firehazard said:


> the reality is this... EVERYONE is INSANE.. Insanity. Definitinon 2, to repeat the same thing over and over and expect a differnent outcome...
> 
> Well hell, that wipes out most of the WORK force doesn't it? Everyone working their arse off hopeing to change their situation.. LOL Everyone is nuts.


oh,I could go on for hours about this,I love when the I word comes up,especially when folks use it to denigrate someone or something with no true history or personal experience.
I completely understand insanity as it applies to my life,in someone elses,I could only make assumptions.
the best psychiatrist will tell you that it is the most difficult point in the human psyche to evaluate because it has so many root causes.
you've got to really know someone or spend alot of time with them on the couch to be able to determine it from other psychosis.
great point,bringing the websters to the sit down.
momma used to sau,
"A dictionary is the best way to settle an argument".


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

LOL on the Contrary FH I am not insane just a little OCD hahaha


----------



## FamilyLinePits (May 18, 2010)

"You know what these are regular people just like you and me."

Really? So how many kids go around posting my posters up in their rooms, Following my words after a game, Wearing jerseys with mine or your names, paying $40+ just to be able to get a glimpse of us from 200 yards away, Or buy games that "regular people" like you and me happen to be featured in.

My nephew was the BIGGEST Micheal Vick fan for the longest time, You walk into his room, it was nothing but Falcons and #7 all over his walls. Every weekend he would tell me something new about Michael Vick.

After he was convicted of dogfighting, and I explained to my nephew what exactly went on in these dog fights, He was heart broken and ripped all Vick paraphernalia off the walls...

Just regular people huh?

I'm sorry, But when you are in the spotlight, And kids are looking up to you, You have an obligation to behave yourself.

_Edit: P.s. My nephew is still a HUGE Falcons fan, Just lost all respect for Vick_


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

FamilyLinePits said:


> "You know what these are regular people just like you and me."
> 
> Really? So how many kids go around posting my posters up in their rooms, Following my words after a game, Wearing jerseys with mine or your names, paying $40+ just to be able to get a glimpse of us from 200 yards away, Or buy games that "regular people" like you and me happen to be featured in.
> 
> ...


I couldn't agree more with you there... Though after people screw up & ALL human beings screw up no matter how big or small, it's a fact of life. Do you not think after a person went through conviction & punishment could come out of the situation truly sorry for their actions, learned from their mistakes & want to rectify themselves that they do not deserve that chance?

Also to put a spotlight on their previous flaws, how wrong it was & how to improve the situation.

I mean I get where your mindset comes from but at the same time, depending on the action & whether or not they served time. I think people deserve that chance. He did the crime & paid his time, I think this is a good opportunity to teach your nephew. Yes people screw up, but once they're forced to see the damage they've done, reflect through out punishment terms & come back a healthier positive individual. It's a good lesson for us to learn as well about forgiveness & compassion for the fellow man. I'm a huge falcons fan & never really liked Vick - he made a donkey out of himself. But I do think ppl can humble themselves, see their wrongs & want to improve as a human being. THAT'S what being human's is all about. Trial & error.

Not saying ppl like dahmer or serial sex offenders deserve that chance - there's something psychotically wrong with them.

But I don't think a person who fights dogs is mentally unstable as much as they've been morally deceived.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

And I think you did the right thing familylinepits you sat him down and explained and Im sure your nephew isnt going togo fight dogs because vick did because his paretns/uncles/aunts /family teach him right from wrong , just saying some of this blame ppl put on celebrities when they screw up saying the kids are goin to do it too , maybe if they do we should be putting more balme on the parents. After all they are the ones to teach the kids morals and the rights and wrongs in life if a kid is following some stranger?celebrity to this extreme then there is obviously something missing in there home life.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

It is still up to the parents to teach their children right from wrong children look up to these celebs no doubt. But they also look up to their parents as role models. We as parents set the example in the home that is where it all starts. We can't protect them from everything they are going to see in the world but we can instill morals and set a foundation by planting those seeds. Children don't just forget what their parents teach them no matter what they see out in the real world. When something like this happens you sit your child down and you explain to them that even though this is Micheal Vick he is still just a regular person who made some bad choices and what he did was wrong and explain why. You are the parent that is YOUR job.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

cheri said:


> Neither of you know who I am, or what level of involvement I have had in the case. Either way, as I stated earlier, I am not here to convince anyone of my opinions. I only sought to chat with like minded folks about the pit bull breed I have embraced from 15 years ago.


You are very right we dont know you , But I can tellyou from my years in the medical field myslef and otehr family members before me I have never known anyone to give a diagnosis online , on phone anything without properly evaluating the patient, and never have I heard of anyone then turning around and blabbing about a patient online or on phone to 100's of other ppl . I hardly believe you had anything to do with this case IMO. 
This is a great site to chat to ppl who love this breed I think if thats what you came here for you shouldnt let this thread stop you from doing that, this is a very split decision on how some of us feel about this but i dont think dog fighters are sociopaths there maybe some out there but without knowing there history and there life you could never diagnose that. this breed was used for exactly that and has been for years , do I agree with it ? 100% no , but I dont think unless we are in that situation raised with this being ok , seeing this , seeing our dads, uncles ect doing this how can we judge someone for doing the same? we cant and shouldnt, we should work on educating ppl . vick did his time as said before he did more then any other dog fighter has done because of his celebrity status , we should work at getting vicks sentence the mandatory sentencing for anyone caught doing this in the future.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

angelbaby said:


> You are very right we dont know you , But I can tellyou from my years in the medical field myslef and otehr family members before me I have never known anyone to give a diagnosis online , on phone anything without properly evaluating the patient, and never have I heard of anyone then turning around and blabbing about a patient online or on phone to 100's of other ppl . I hardly believe you had anything to do with this case IMO.
> This is a great site to chat to ppl who love this breed I think if thats what you came here for you shouldnt let this thread stop you from doing that, this is a very split decision on how some of us feel about this but i dont think dog fighters are sociopaths there maybe some out there but without knowing there history and there life you could never diagnose that. this breed was used for exactly that and has been for years , do I agree with it ? 100% no , but I dont think unless we are in that situation raised with this being ok , seeing this , seeing our dads, uncles ect doing this how can we judge someone for doing the same? we cant and shouldnt, we should work on educating ppl . vick did his time as said before he did more then any other dog fighter has done because of his celebrity status , we should work at getting vicks sentence the mandatory sentencing for anyone caught doing this in the future.


:goodpost: There is something called HIPAA, which means anyone in the medical field must refrain from giving out information/diagnosis unless it's given in person to the patient...

And no matter where ya go, ppl are going to have different POV's just a fact-o-life:roll:


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Yo, check out my avatar... it says it all in a nutshell for me... I just don't agree with his methods of culling dogs


EDIT: hide your beagle vick's an eagle


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Dave Y Am I STILL Banned? said:


> Yo, check out my avatar... it says it all in a nutshell for me... I just don't agree with his methods of culling dogs
> 
> EDIT: hide your beagle vick's an eagle


Yes i agree his method of culling is cruel and inhumane. I agree:goodpost:


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

ROLE models.. LOL

Good parenting provides children with the sense the need to be able to judge and handle life's situations with the most upstanding ethics and values.. who you/we are is a product of environment and genetics, period.. IF you give a TEENAGE boy a full ride through college, then make him a pro athlete making millions, do you think he is all of sudden gonna say, OH Im A ROLE MODEL.?? HELL SNOOP DOGG is a ROLE MODEL, every one out there trying to be a baller and a rapper they wanna be Michael Jordan (a well know filanderer) and Snoop Dogg (speaks for himself).. YOU WANNA CRITISIZE THEM??? NO its all ON THE PARENTS the environment the kids are raised in home, neighborhood, town/city, county, state, and or country.. Parents have the ability and control to make their children better than themselves. WHAT PEOPLE FORGET is, WE DO NOT OWN OUR CHILDREN, THEY ARE BORROWED... Life owns our children, we are just priviledged to raise SOME ONE ELSES PARENTS!!!! 

I haven't EVER looked up to a SPORTS icon, not even when I played sports.. I wanna be superhuman make me like Jesus. LOL IF your gonna have a role model might as well be ONE of the UPMOST moral character and legacy for the youth to follow... LOL NOT PICKING some nukkalhead because he's a bada** on the court, the field, in the ring or behind the wheel... NONE OF THOSE REQUIRE GREAT MORALS.. SO CHECK YOURSELVES and then point the FINGER at YOUR KIDS "ROLE" models.. 

My kids will tell you they want to be like dad, or like the one we call Christ... LOL I didn't teach em' that sht... They come up with that on their own.. Makes me proud because since I was about 12 I wanted to be like NO one but the one we call Jesus. 

Every man and woman lies.. everyone cheats.. the first who says they don't is the first with something to hide. Kids need to learn how to tell on themselves and accept the accountability of consequence, good or bad.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

:goodpost::goodpost:
I asked my daughter and her friends who there trole models are and I got answers like my grandma { my daughter} , aunts ,dad, my mom was what our neighbor girl said. I say put the right people in your childs life , be a good parent and they wont look elsewhere for role models.


----------



## Pitbulldk (Nov 20, 2010)

So the parents alone are responsible for how their kids act, and teaching them what is wrong and right? I work in a kindergarden, and I guess my work just got a H*** of a lot easier....:woof:

Parents are responsible for the most of their kids acting and so on...BUT, when we as society allows people like Michael Vick to be role models, we are also saying "no matter how much you F*** up people will forgive you in half a year, so just act as you want"...


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Pitbulldk said:


> So the parents alone are responsible for how their kids act, and teaching them what is wrong and right? I work in a kindergarden, and I guess my work just got a H*** of a lot easier....:woof:
> 
> Parents are responsible for the most of their kids acting and so on...BUT, when we as society allows people like Michael Vick to be role models, we are also saying "no matter how much you F*** up people will forgive you in half a year, so just act as you want"...


So you're saying it's okay for ppl to act holier than thou & like a head to each other. Isn't that contradictory??? IMO you're just stepping down to the person's level you're bashing on & acting no better.


----------



## Pitbulldk (Nov 20, 2010)

Lex's Guardian said:


> So you're saying it's okay for ppl to act holier than thou & like a head to each other. Isn't that contradictory???


How is that contradictory?

He killed dogs for fun, and he did his time for it...but seeing him on tv each week, being treated like a hero makes me sick...and I for one, can never forgive him no matter what...


----------



## Pitbulldk (Nov 20, 2010)

Lex's Guardian said:


> IMO you're just stepping down to the person's level you're bashing on & acting no better.


I'm not sure how I am acting no better than MV...maybe we should drop it, because we will never agree...

But if everyone agreed the world would be boring...:-D


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Pitbulldk said:


> How is that contradictory?
> 
> He killed dogs for fun, and he did his time for it...but seeing him on tv each week, being treated like a hero makes me sick...and I for one, can never forgive him no matter what...


Well that's you're prerogative :roll:... But imo it's a 'holier than thou' attitude to not forgive someone & get over it. We've all screwed up in life. His screw ups just happen to be televised, not everyone has the media to expose everyone's mistakes. He recognized & accepted his mistakes, not very many in society do that & not very many ppl are forced to recognize their mistakes. They just go about life ho-hum in their ignorant bliss...

Not saying he's a saint. But he's human & made mistakes. He killed dogs out of ignorance & cultural differences - which used to be acceptable years ago in the US & is still a common sport practiced in other parts of the world. He's not doing it anymore, served more time than the average dog fighter & got a 2nd chance. Just move on & teach children from his mistakes... Teaching kids it's okay to hate others for making mistakes, well then that's not acting any better than him.


----------



## Pitbulldk (Nov 20, 2010)

Lex's Guardian said:


> Well that's you're prerogative :roll:... But imo it's a 'holier than thou' attitude to not forgive someone & get over it. We've all screwed up in life. His screw ups just happen to be televised, not everyone has the media to expose everyone's mistakes. He recognized & accepted his mistakes, not very many in society do that & not very many ppl are forced to recognize their mistakes. They just go about life ho-hum in their ignorant bliss...
> 
> Not saying he's a saint. But he's human & made mistakes. He killed dogs out of ignorance & cultural differences - which used to be acceptable years ago in the US & is still a common sport practiced in other parts of the world. He's not doing it anymore, served more time than the average dog fighter & got a 2nd chance. Just move on & teach children from his mistakes... Teaching kids it's okay to hate others for making mistakes, well then that's not acting any better than him.


I think you've got a point...but I think that dogfighting is more than a "mistake"...

I would consider anyone who are cruel to animals mentally ill...but who am I to judge? Psychologists and others might not think so, since pple are not placed in a mental institution for dogfighting...


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Pitbulldk said:


> I think you've got a point...but I think that dogfighting is more than a "mistake"...
> 
> I would consider anyone who are cruel to animals mentally ill...but who am I to judge? Psychologists and others might not think so, since pple are not placed in a mental institution for dogfighting...


No doubt, I just couldn't find another word to replace 'mistake' & try to keep it simple so I don't get side tracked, lol.

Some ppl that df probably have some sort of mental illness. Or a hidden complex from being bullied as a kid, abusive parenting, etc that end up lashing out & snowballs out of control... To me it just seems to be the tip of the ice berg with probably serious emotional problems they haven't dealt with. I just think there is more to what meets the eye & the dumbest acts are usually a result of emotional layers deep within.


----------



## rebeccayhb (Jul 23, 2010)

but i thought dogfighting is not the mistake everybody could make....what's that saying "once a cheater, always a cheater", he can give donations, go public, make a movie about how sorry he is and how wrong it is to fight dogs but that doesn't mean we can see what's going on inside of him. i can't forgive him, i just won't buy it.


----------



## FamilyLinePits (May 18, 2010)

Lex's Guardian said:


> Teaching kids it's okay to hate others for making mistakes, well then that's not acting any better than him.


I don't believe anyone here has suggested to teach anyone "hate". Hate is a horrible word and strong word!

But at the same time, i don't see anything wrong with teaching kids to be leery of people who commit crimes like these, and then make attempts to counter the negative publicity with so much media covered events such as this HSUS one.

If him doing this event has more to do with him being sorry than him trying to rebuild his financial gain (remember how many sponsers dropped him?), Why doesn't he quietly donate time or money to small private rescues, instead of standing in front of a camera for this organization who doesn't even own or sponsor any pit bull rescues, and doesn't believe pit bulls to be adoptable.

Please don't misconstrue my words, the HSUS is a still a great organization for all the pets they are able to help, But I don't agree with their ideas about Pit Bulls.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

FamilyLinePits said:


> I don't believe anyone here has suggested to teach anyone "hate". Hate is a horrible word and strong word!
> 
> But at the same time, i don't see anything wrong with teaching kids to be leery of people who commit crimes like these, and then make attempts to counter the negative publicity with so much media covered events such as this HSUS one.
> 
> ...


To not forgive someone is an act out of begrudging, hate. It's just as a strong phrase to say you 'won't forgive someone' & carelessly thrown around left & right. I just feel ppl should truly analyze & think about what they say & how words & actions are conveyed.

How else can he regain ppls faith & forgiveness without making well noticed acts of kindness. Teaching kids why what he did was wrong & other lessons behind his actions aside from the obvious. I recall a fresh prince episode on this subject when Will went back to philly & confronted the hood bully lol... A little off topic to lighten the mood..

What other pro athletes do you see that have royally screwed up in the past & trying to make a mends??? Most of them are just flipping the camera off & getting a chuckle out of themselves...Those are the actions of athletes I find despicable, more so.

Most of them still play the game & don't give a darn... That's someone who can truly be perceived as an a-hole that's in it for the $ & nonsense.

 I'm not out to misconstrue ppls words, as far as the HSUS, I agree with you there about the national organization. But I'm sure there are good willed ppl involved, which matter more than 1 person who happens to be the founder. There are two different one's within a 45 mile vicinity of me, one is fairly shady as it's in a shady area & have heard they look for any excuse to pit down a pit. While the other is 100% no kill & is proactive with pit bulls & I saw several get adopted. They even have an adoption bus that goes around the tri county area looking for homes.

There's a few pit rescues south of me too.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Pitbulldk said:


> So the parents alone are responsible for how their kids act, and teaching them what is wrong and right? I work in a kindergarden, and I guess my work just got a H*** of a lot easier....:woof:
> 
> Parents are responsible for the most of their kids acting and so on...BUT, when we as society allows people like Michael Vick to be role models, we are also saying "no matter how much you F*** up people will forgive you in half a year, so just act as you want"...


I have family who are teachers, and thought about it myself; PUBLIC SCHOOL teachers hands are tide, and they are merely glorified babysitters..

Dumbing Us Down The Epidemic Just a couple of reads that could explain what I am saying very thoroughly. ..

I believe in home schooling, (I lost this argument with the Ex) I also think magnet and charter schools are a good choice,<she agreed to this though).  I believe the PARENTS ARE 80% responcible for how their children turn out.. IF YOU WANT we can just blame the system.. LOL I believe a strong foundation in acceptance and good moral practice is the best we can do for our children.. What happens is limitations boggle the mind of the youth and they lose sight of honorable goals. MONEY has no HONOR nor ETHICS only the man/woman handling it.

I wouldn't approve of such role models, just as I don't approve of that sht being on the news. I don't care who tiger slept with and I don't care that this thug never grew up.. What do you expect you handed a teenager a life of glory for being just who he was. .. DONT WATCH IT.. Vick aint the first pro baller to go down for DF, for some reason he just got made a LOUD example of.. NOT EVEN THE WORSE CASE, but they nailed him right???? Fk that..

MR Boudreaux lost all but 8 dogs, and he is a well known [] artist.. From back in the day........... so again.. quit giving it PRESS... fk Vick, fk the HSUS or whatever and fk BSL, FIGHT by joining endangered breed assoc and others ... Not by bashing Vick with the rest of the millions of people who say.......... DONT BELIEVE EVERYTHING YOU SEE AND HEAR ON TV,, YET,, YOUR OUT BLASTING YOUR MOUTHS ABOUT EVERYTHING YOU SEE AND HEAR ON TV.......


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Firehazard said:


> DONT BELIEVE EVERYTHING YOU SEE AND HEAR ON TV,, YET,, YOUR OUT BLASTING YOUR MOUTHS ABOUT EVERYTHING YOU SEE AND HEAR ON TV.......


Best dang post I've seen in some time!!! Here, here!!! :goodpost::goodpost::clap::clap:


----------



## duckyp0o77 (Dec 5, 2008)

see, my whole thing w/ vick is yeah he did his time blah whatever. but the whole hsus this is nothing more than media publicity. doesnt make me think any more of him, i dont care, never was a real dogman. sure, ill watch him on the field. thats a whole separate "life" of his. my whole b$$$h w/ the whoile thig is the greediness in seeing dollar signs. who stepped in w/ all th other so called busts? all the other litters of puppies that were allowed to be born but later euth? 
the whole thing w/ thre vick dogs being spared but not tant, boudreaux, falin etc. just erks me. & then really what bloodlines where his dogs anyway??


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

Well, this has been an informative thread. No wonder it went on to 9+ pages.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

k8nkane said:


> Well, this has been an informative thread. No wonder it went on to 9+ pages.


Ah, I only have 4 pages. If you go to your control panel you can select to view 40 posts per page. Less clicking


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

he had more involvement than we will know. people are eating most of what he did to "protect" him. having money also buys silence. everyone knew they were looking at their end of days conviction. so vick most likely talked with his group and paid them to take some heat. and it paid off for him. go to federal vacation for 18mos and get treated like a nfl blue chip by the guards getting him anything to be "cool" with him.

he should have done time in gen pop somewhere in south central prision systems. i wish the worst for him, that is just my personal opinion


----------

